# Has anyone seen this or know what this really is?



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 6, 2012)

I saw this posted on eBay, he has some pretty crazy sounding claims.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FUME-FREE-A...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c5a7ffe3

He is claiming you can use AR with no fumes, he claims he does this inside. He's only selling the plans, not the actual system. I am wondering if he's talking about a reaction chamber hooked to a fume scrubber that is super efficient but the picture doesn't elude to a scrubber.

I'm curious if anyone has used this system, and if it actually works or if this guy is full of it.


----------



## butcher (Apr 6, 2012)

Death wish for sale.


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 6, 2012)

"First there are the Fumes from Aqua Regia and Nitric Acid and Sodium MetaBisulfite and Chlorine Gas. Then there are the Fumes of Nitric Acid, Aqua Regia, and Sodium MetaBisulfite and Chlorine."


----------



## Geo (Apr 6, 2012)

:lol: its a five gallon bucket with a clorox jug glued to it.


----------



## joem (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like carbon inside the bleach jug glued to the top of the bucket with a snap tight lid. Do you think this lid/bleach bottle might have merit when using A/p? Would baking soda instead of carbon prevent iron from rusting from the fumes? To be clear I am not avocating for this design, just asking questions.


----------



## butcher (Apr 6, 2012)

Acid and baking soda base in a closed container in the house? foam volcano splattered all over my wifes clean kitchen, not me I have enough trouble already.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 6, 2012)

The theme song for Ren and Stempy Log song just popped off in my head. What is it???? LOG!! it's log, it's log, it's big, it's heavy, it's wood it's log, it's log, it's better than bad, it's good!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't think it's a carbon filter, carbon will not filter the kind of offgas we create with AR and the consumption of metals by acids. The only way I can figure this thing even coming close to doing what he claims is that it's hooked to a wet scrubber, then what you see in the picture would just be a home made reaction chamber.

But how can you apply heat if needed? I have run 10 lbs of finger boards at a time in a white plastic bucket before, it does work but the reaction and the NOx are too large and too dangerous for me to attempt again, outside, and I think I prefer smaller quantities under a hood with a scrubber, but I can't help thinking what if he tried to react something like that, inside the house.

Only other thoughts would be that he is using some sort of hybrid AR with one of the methods that is suppose to return the NOx to solution before it fully evolves into gas, but even still he makes no mention of a recipe.

And I am in no way advocating anyone should even try this method. I can't even believe how many times I have seen video's where the person doing the work, as they are explaining their tool for AR, are not wearing any gloves, yet are talking about how dangerous the acids are. I don't believe any of these hokey systems work, and even if they do I don't believe they are safe.

However, by understanding different processes it may help to build a better mousetrap so to speak.

But yeah, don't see how what he has in the picture would actually work. I wish people wouldn't try to sell cheeseball setups like that. All it's going to take is one angry mother, to force government regulation.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey, it's now down to less than $10.00. I have wasted more than that on losing lottery tickets, so I figured what the heck and placed a bid on one. If I have the winning bid, I let you all know what it's all about. My curiosity is worth that much. And, who knows, just maybe the guy is onto something. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 13, 2012)

bswartzwelder said:


> Hey, it's now down to less than $10.00. I have wasted more than that on losing lottery tickets, so I figured what the heck and placed a bid on one. If I have the winning bid, I let you all know what it's all about. My curiosity is worth that much. And, who knows, just maybe the guy is onto something. It wouldn't be the first time.



Awesome, I am curious if it's some type of reaction chamber that holds the fumes until they dissolve into water, that or hooked to a scrubber is the only ways I can even imagine that working, but then I wonder how he bleeds off the pressure if it's a sealed reaction. Yeah, I'm looking forward to hearing what exactly this thing is.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Apr 20, 2012)

OK, I got it and here's the dope. For my $14.95, I got an envelope with three pages inside. Save your money.

The bottom bucket is a 5 gallon bucket with a tight fitting lid like the ones sold at Home Depot, Lowes, and a bunch of other places. The lids have a gasket to make sure there is a leak proof seal when the lid is tightly snapped on the bucket. There is a piece of plastic pipe running from the lower bucket, up through the lid and into the upper "chamber". The top of the plastic pipe has a cap cemented onto it and the pipe is sealed around the lid and the upper chamber with hot melt glue. The upper chamber is also sealed to the lid with hot melt glue. From 1.5 inches above the lid to just under the cap on the pipe, there are a bunch of 1/4 inch holes drilled. Around the pipe, over the holes, they have wrapped some cloth. It is 3 layers thick and is held in place with hot melt glue. 

Mix up your AR, or whatever you are using to process your gold and place it in the 5 gallon bucket. Quickly, to prevent fumes from escaping, snap on the lid with the pipe and the upper chamber. Fill the upper chamber with finely crushed charcoal (from Walmart) made from wood (not briquettes). You can place an inverted 2.5 gallon bucket over the upper chamber to act as a rain hood. He states that chlorine gas is given off by the reaction and when it passes through the charcoal it is converted to carbon tetra chloride. He also states that carbon tet is very valuable and is on the EPA's "crap list". He also says to save it, although he doesn't specify what to save it for. 

He states you can process gold, silver, platinum and/or palladium inside your home with this system. Take what he says any way you like, but to me, it sounds like filling your bedroom with a bunch of nasty, angry cobras and thinking you won't get bitten if you go to the bathroom in the middle of the night.


----------



## MMFJ (Apr 28, 2012)

After reading this, just couldn't help myself....

http://MakingMoneyFromJunk.com/RefineGoldandSilverfromANYTYPEOFMETAL.html


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 28, 2012)

I like that ;;; :twisted: Good job.;;;


----------



## BJL1984 (Nov 5, 2012)

people who sell this Bucket thing, are why people like us fall under government regulations for what we do, i almost makes you a little angry looking at it


----------



## ericrm (Nov 5, 2012)

bswartzwelder said:


> OK, I got it and here's the dope. For my $14.95, I got an envelope with three pages inside. Save your money.
> 
> The bottom bucket is a 5 gallon bucket with a tight fitting lid like the ones sold at Home Depot, Lowes, and a bunch of other places. The lids have a gasket to make sure there is a leak proof seal when the lid is tightly snapped on the bucket. There is a piece of plastic pipe running from the lower bucket, up through the lid and into the upper "chamber". The top of the plastic pipe has a cap cemented onto it and the pipe is sealed around the lid and the upper chamber with hot melt glue. The upper chamber is also sealed to the lid with hot melt glue. From 1.5 inches above the lid to just under the cap on the pipe, there are a bunch of 1/4 inch holes drilled. Around the pipe, over the holes, they have wrapped some cloth. It is 3 layers thick and is held in place with hot melt glue.
> 
> ...




can a op delete the post that i just quote , i just realised it but there is a legal issue here, he doesnt have the right to describe the machine .if it is not ok for member to get stolen theyr idea ,it is not more ok for member to steal idea of other........


----------



## etack (Nov 5, 2012)

ericrm said:


> bswartzwelder said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I got it and here's the dope. For my $14.95, I got an envelope with three pages inside. Save your money.
> ...





This is not stealing its not patented and he bought it. patent laws protect people form the loss of money for someone selling there patented material.

Describing direction and materials list is not against the law. A review is OK and protecting the populace from this "contraption" is OK too.

Now would I be upset if someone reversed engineered my Idea that could kill people. Most likely but I would have had it patented first.

Eric


----------



## BJL1984 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sometimes the simplest things can make a situation worse or more dangerous, i wouldt trust this thing with my safety from fumes/ or the pressure they create, i do all of my work outside, and have much success using an old bath towel thats wet over the tops of my buckets, Diffrent towels for diffrent processes so no cros contamination, and any solution that i know the be PM Bearing, i have a wash bucket, that acts as a stock pot for any solution that the towel may soak up, then after washing, i store the towel in a metal bucket with some water, in the case of anything that can become combustible at some point


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning All - this reminds me of a gas scrubber that some people here down under came up with many-a-year ago.

1. Take a forty gallon plastic container, no lid required.
2. Drill a 3inch hole approximately 2inches from the bottom of the container.
3. Suspend a large holed thick mesh, so it covers the whole inside, just above the hole you just drilled.
4. Fill the forty gallon container with fresh chunks of bark, no bigger than 4inch in diameter.
5. Pump the gas to be scrubbed through the 3inch hole you drilled in the side just up from the bottom.




I have seen and observed this scrubber in action and it was designed to remove bad smelling odours. This particular one had rotting fish fumes as a test gas, man oh man it smelt really bad, enough to make a maggot vomit. The smell was completely removed after passing through the scrubber.

The bacteria on and within the bark digested the smells. Wonder if acidic gasses would work as well, hmmmmm


Deano

Edit: the line with no-name is the line that should say bark.


----------



## Tevlon (Nov 30, 2012)

i like where he says carbon tetra chloride is valuable and should be kept. i looked up a msds and it says:
inhalation
SHORT TERM EXPOSURE: irritation, digestive disorders, headache, drowsiness, dizziness, loss of
coordination, lung congestion, effects on the brain, convulsions, coma
LONG TERM EXPOSURE: irritation, digestive disorders, headache, drowsiness, dizziness, loss of
coordination, visual disturbances, lung congestion, kidney damage, liver damage, reproductive effects,
effects on the brain, convulsions, coma, cancer
skin contact
SHORT TERM EXPOSURE: irritation, rash, absorption may occur, digestive disorders, headache,
drowsiness, dizziness, loss of coordination, lung congestion, effects on the brain, convulsions, coma
LONG TERM EXPOSURE: visual disturbances, kidney damage, liver damage, reproductive effects,
cancer
etc. you might as well just leave the fumes as they are and enjoy the smell rather than converting it to something as bad or worse and probably keeping some of the origonal fumes as well.


----------



## tek4g63 (Nov 30, 2012)

I like where he says mix your "AR" then claims it will scrub the chlorine gases and make them safe. It may just be me,but I have few worries about chlorine gas evevolving from AR. Its the NoX fumes that I would worry about. Maybe that's just me though. :lol: 

Be smart, be safe.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 31, 2012)

Just saw this.

You know if you had a 1/2" glass spiral tube coming up through that gallon jug and filled the jug with ice water, I bet 99% of the fumes would condense out in the tube and drip back into the bottom bucket as Nitric Acid or whatever. Even if it worked no way would I want it inside!

You could put a drain spigot on the jug if you needed to recharge it with ice water. You could also put a small beaker over the top of the tube with the top of the beaker below water level in case any noxious stuff made it that far up the tube. Oh yeah. the whole thing would be weather proof!

Will Nitric Acid react with those orange 5 gallon buckets sold at Home Depot?

Would a Stainless Steel tube work?

Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## Auful (Dec 31, 2012)

I just hate it when the neighbors blame me for their kids' "Bronchitius" (whatever that is.....) LOL


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 6, 2013)

mikeinkaty said:


> Just saw this.
> 
> You know if you had a 1/2" glass spiral tube coming up through that gallon jug and filled the jug with ice water, I bet 99% of the fumes would condense out in the tube and drip back into the bottom bucket as Nitric Acid or whatever. Even if it worked no way would I want it inside!
> 
> ...




Im pretty sure Nitric acid will react with the plasticisers in the bucket. The bucket might last a while thou.

Tygon 2075 tubing is execelent for use with nitric acid. I used to do something very similar to what you descrive using a coil of 3/4" Tygon 2075 in a 55 gallon drum filled with water.


----------



## Geo (Jan 6, 2013)

HDPE stands up very well to nitric acid. 

http://k-mac-plastics.net/data%20sheets/hdpe-chemical-resistance.htm


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 6, 2013)

Pure and virgin HDPE, Yes. However buckets, especially non food grade buckets contain all sorts of additives, colorants and fillers. It wouldnt even suprise me if HD buckets were all recycled material.
So like anything else, you need to keep an eye and a ledger on what works and what dosent.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 7, 2013)

I use the home depot and lowes buckets. I've had pure nitric (67%) sitting in one for about a year now and it's still holding up fine. It does get frosted and will get brittle after some time but for occasional use the bucket will last longer than the handle will. :mrgreen: 

Watch them handles!


----------



## Tinker Terry (May 21, 2013)

Carbon tet was used as a dry cleaning solvent, before the days of worker safety, and was also used in fire extinguishers. Worked good for putting out fires and was sold in glass bubbles which would break when a fire started. ancient automatic extinguisher. Problem with that is when carbon tet contacts flames, highly poisonous gas is produced. Might be useful for stripping shelac? It is an awsome degreaser.
Would bubbling chlorine gas though Hydrogen peroxide make hyrochloric acid?


----------

